# CamShaft Upgrade for 3.2



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

Was in APS this morning and Andrew mentioned that I should go for the cam upgrade next on my 3.2, making it a bit more lively. I was on my way out the door so didn't really ask any questions.

What is it/What does it do/How much?

Wak mentioned that there was an R32 owner who had done it and was well pleased....anyone done it on a TT? :?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

The cams will be Schrick items, quite a few R32 , Corrado Vr6 owners have done this mod and from what I have read, they seem quite pleased with the results.
I haven't a clue on price.....


----------



## Olle B (Jul 29, 2006)

Im one of the guys who have that mod on my list for this winter.
Ive tryed to contact the dealers on the link below, but no answer so far.
I wonder if HPA have a simular kit, on the other hand I mailed them yesterday and havent recived a reply from them eighter!! :lol:

http://www.4induktion.com/catalog/produ ... cts_id=206

I guess I have to *CALL* the companies who shall support me with upgrade stuff.

* Im also planning to go for a set of Supersprint # 887801 stainless steel headers.








* Cams from induction or simular.
* The new HPA intake kit.








* New dual 100cell cats.

In addition to my "freeflowing" airfilter, catback system and already done remap I guess/hope the car will be at least in the range of +300hp,,

My goal is a low 5sec 0-60mph :twisted:

Best R Olle B


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

monkGTI has them on his v6. Its up for sale but I think he's pleased with the cam's

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=96928

Matt


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Expensive.....................but worth it


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

Will be interested to hear what he has to say about them or I'll mention it to Ed when I speak to him on Monday.

If I was in the market for a 3.2 and would have Monk's off him in a split second


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> Expensive.....................but worth it


Ahhhh Andrew mentioned you have them and I recognised the name but couldn't remember the "forum" name!! Or it may not be you at all....

If so, what do you make of them?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

rballtt said:


> Will be interested to hear what he has to say about them or I'll mention it to Ed when I speak to him on Monday.
> 
> If I was in the market for a 3.2 and would have Monk's off him in a split second


Come down to Castle Combe and you may see 2 Schricked V6's on the track!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

rballtt said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Expensive.....................but worth it
> ...


HUGE difference when variable inlet manifold shuts at 4000 rpm

Engine seems to be a lot more eager to explore the the upper rev ranges, so much so that I thought it wasn't going to change up at maximum revs when I first drove after the upgrade.

No difference to performance at low revs

Add an induction kit to get the most out of the change (you can really hear the inlet manifold closing with one)

Car so much more responsive than just with the old AMD map and Miltek.

Awesome overtaking (flick down on the paddle and bury the throttle!)

Mine now sounds like a Spitfire (in my humble opinion :lol: )


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> rballtt said:
> 
> 
> > KevtoTTy said:
> ...


What sort of cost are we looking at here?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

About the same as a good 2 weeks holiday for 2 people!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> About the same as a good 2 weeks holiday for 2 people!!!!!!!!!


I'm booking a 2 week holiday next week...for 2!!! I have expensive tastes in vacation spots!!  

PM me if you like as I'm really keen to find out more!


----------



## kburnsey (May 13, 2007)

ive had the shcrick cams done inc remap it was about 1500 quid worth it though


----------



## Olle B (Jul 29, 2006)

kburnsey said:


> ive had the shcrick cams done inc remap it was about 1500 quid worth it though


What Shcrick cams did you go for?
They have two different on there site.
http://www.eiptuning.com/eip/camshafts.html

Is it,,,,, Impossible to make the installation as a "hobbyist" ?

I mean, taking off the intake, the valvecover and get access to the cams cant be that hard, is there any "hidden secrets" ?

I swapped cams on my Toyota 1.8, but perhaps this one is on a far higher level of skill?

Best R Olle B


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

Olle B said:


> kburnsey said:
> 
> 
> > ive had the shcrick cams done inc remap it was about 1500 quid worth it though
> ...


For $1300 it may be worth importing them from the US! would be good to know the difference cause as Ollie said, there are 2 for the V6 on the website:

264Â° Intake Camshaft mated to 260Â° Exhaust Camshaft - low to mid end performance
268Â° Intake Camshaft mated to 264Â° Exhaust Camshaft - mid to hig end performance

Is it just personal preference...if so I'd probably go for the 268/264..


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

rballtt said:


> Olle B said:
> 
> 
> > kburnsey said:
> ...


That's what APS have stuck in mine 

You also need to consider labour and cost of re-map.


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> rballtt said:
> 
> 
> > Olle B said:
> ...


Of course...does the remap need to be redone? Just had mine done at APS yesterday.... :?


----------



## Olle B (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks, I will consider this cam.

I will also add the supersprint headers #887801 and a set of 100cell metalcats.

Wonder if theres any need for the new HPA-intake.









Anyone who have an idea on what the output will be with:
the cam, the headers, intake, 100cells and a remap?

Will we pass 300?
Will be down to low 5sec for 0-60?

:twisted:

Best r Olle B


----------

